# Born Of Osiris Vs Veil Of Maya



## Imdeathcore (Mar 12, 2009)

Who Is Better ''IN YOUR OPINION'' It's not a competition, it's music I know But for you Who Is Better?


----------



## Misanthropy (Mar 12, 2009)

Dam tough choice, veil have some sweet ass riffs, but born have some epic breakdowns with those synths.
I would say veil of maya.


----------



## lobee (Mar 12, 2009)

Do you think art forums have threads like, "Da Vinci Vs Michelangelo who is better?"

It's not a competition, it's music. You either like it or you don't.


----------



## Randy (Mar 12, 2009)

Born of Osiris is a lot more straight forward... Veil of Maya has significantly more nuance and you can hear some really diverse influences in between the prerequisite chunky-chunky->noodle-noodle->chunky-chunk format.

Veil of Maya FTW.


----------



## Tommy Van Dyke (Mar 12, 2009)

Well based on Veil of Maya's Common Man's Collapse vs Born of Osiris' The New Reign, I'd say the guitars sound way more hi-fi on The Common Man's Collapse and the riffing is much more intricate and the material in general sounds way more technical. With that said, I think the compositions on The New Reign are more cohesive songs and more memorable to me then on the Common Man's Collapse. It feels like the Common Man's Collapse was rushed and they threw a lot of filler on the album. Also I really hate the vocals on Veil of Maya, not that I like Born Of Osiris' vocalist much either but to me at least Born of Osiris's vocalist is more passable (I kind of hate most metal screamo vocals anyway). Both bands kick a lot of ass, but I have to give the nod to Born of Osiris, and I can't wait to hear new material from both of them!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 12, 2009)

I've seen Born of Osiris live and they are fucking tight, can't speak for Veil of Maya. I don't think I prefer either per se, I know they are similar, but when I asked Born of Osiris about Veil of Maya they said they had the utmost respect for them and what they were doing, and didn't want anyone to think of them in the same way because they are two seperate bands.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 12, 2009)

lobee said:


> Do you think art forums have threads like, "Da Vinci Vs Michelangelo who is better?"
> 
> It's not a competition, it's music. You either like it or you don't.



Yeah! ahahahahah cool observation I edited My post.



Misanthropy said:


> Dam tough choice, veil have some sweet ass riffs, but born have some epic breakdowns with those synths.
> I would say veil of maya.



Yeah! it's dificult:S But for me veil of maya too. but 
Born of Osiris are very good too!​


Tommy Van Dyke said:


> Well based on Veil of Maya's Common Man's Collapse vs Born of Osiris' The New Reign, I'd say the guitars sound way more hi-fi on The Common Man's Collapse and the riffing is much more intricate and the material in general sounds way more technical. With that said, I think the compositions on The New Reign are more cohesive songs and more memorable to me then on the Common Man's Collapse. It feels like the Common Man's Collapse was rushed and they threw a lot of filler on the album. Also I really hate the vocals on Veil of Maya, not that I like Born Of Osiris' vocalist much either but to me at least Born of Osiris's vocalist is more passable (I kind of hate most metal screamo vocals anyway). Both bands kick a lot of ass, but I have to give the nod to Born of Osiris, and I can't wait to hear new material from both of them!



Yeahh i can`t wait for new material 
will be amazing!​


----------



## Triple7 (Mar 12, 2009)

Yea I do agree this is a difficult decision, over all I would have to say Veil Of Maya simply for the reason that they write longer songs. I know that sounds stupid but both band are awesome and I love each of their debut cds, but one thing I am not a fan of is a metal cd under a half hour long. I know Born Of Osiris' longest song on their cd is like 3:30, I can't say how long Veil of Maya's cd is but I know it is a good amount longer than Born Of Osiris. Either way I am looking foward to new material from both bands!


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Mar 12, 2009)

I love both, but Veil Of Maya has better breakdowns and rhythms.

I do have a soft spot for Born Of Osiris' synths, though.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Mar 12, 2009)

I vote for veil. They do have a lot of breakdowns, but I feel like they are more technical, and their songs flow much better. BOO has to many songs where the structure is "riff...pause...riff...pause...riff...pause...riff...pause...etc."


----------



## AgentWalrus (Mar 12, 2009)

0000000-00000000-------00000000000-----0-0-0-00000000-00----000 = born of osiris



veil is better


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Mar 12, 2009)

Veil every time, they are much more interesting than BOO.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 12, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> 0000000-00000000-------00000000000-----0-0-0-00000000-00----000 = born of osiris
> 
> 
> 
> veil is better




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAYEAH! it`s


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 12, 2009)

AgentWalrus said:


> 0000000-00000000-------00000000000-----0-0-0-00000000-00----000 = born of osiris
> 
> 
> 
> veil is better




I thought that was that one "Core" bands song...


----------



## british beef (Mar 12, 2009)

It's easy... After the Burial


----------



## ridealot100 (Mar 12, 2009)

veil. hands down. Seen them both live a few times (They are both local) and Ide have to say veil takes it. 

Born of Osiris was alot better before they got signed to sumerian and changed their name from Rosecrance to Born of osiris. They used to have a few off little bits on their cds that they took off for the studio versions wich was a bummer. Ronnie is also not that great of a live vocalist wich is a bummer. 

Veil has always been a favorite! Their guitarist is unreal clean live. He just hits every note spot on and since its only him playing he makes great use of loops to keep everyhting "big" They are truely a joy to watch live. haha 

Veil Veil Veil!


And after the burial is boring IMO


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Mar 12, 2009)

ridealot100 said:


> And after the burial is boring IMO



fail


----------



## gatesofcarnage (Mar 12, 2009)

JoshuaLogan said:


> fail


 definatley


----------



## errnestoo (Mar 12, 2009)

thats easy, veil of maya


----------



## budda (Mar 12, 2009)

british beef said:


> It's easy... After the Burial



is it bad that I think this is the only right answer posted in this thread? don't answer that.

after about 2 songs, BOO and VOM sound pretty much the same.

i've seen 'em both live, within the last month and a half.

good bands, nice guys, but pretty samey. not that i mind, i just cant listen to one then the other right after.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2009)

I find After The Burial to be hit and miss. 

their really heavy tech groove bits = win. 
their really gay harmonised riffs = fail.


----------



## Imdeathcore (Mar 13, 2009)

after the burial is a good band but veil of maya is better. easy


----------



## Anthony (Mar 13, 2009)

VOM>ATB>BOO

I really like all of them though.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Mar 13, 2009)

Veil of Maya.


----------



## MLI (May 13, 2009)

Sorry if I'm bumping this, but I'm new and these are two of my favorite bands, so...

Veil is better. Their stuff flows better riff to riff, their guitars are much punchier and present, the vocalist is better and has more variety, and the breakdowns are better. The only thing BoO has that veil doesn't is the keyboard, but that's not always too great. 

Sometimes Born go too far with their "offness". In my opinion, the best breakdowns find a good balance between _denying_ the listeners what they anticipate, and _giving _the listenes what they anticipate. Too much of either one and it's either unsatisfying, or boring and predictable, respectively.

Both sounded good life. When veil got to the climax, so to speak, of Pillars, it was just...*shudder*...

Nonetheless, I think both bands are very good (not too sure about BoO's new song, check it out if you haven't) and are certainly different enough that I can enjoy both in close succession.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 13, 2009)

I think the "After the Burial" comment was the smartest thing said next to MLI's comment.

ATB>VOM=BOO

I cant decide =(
I must say, Veil of Maya's songs are alot more like something I enjoy, I dont really care for some of Born of Osiris stuff.
But I still enjoy them.
After the Burial FTW though


----------



## Anthony (May 13, 2009)

I still don't get how people say VOM = BOO. They sound completely different to my ears.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 13, 2009)

I didnt mean equal in sound, I meant equal in the amount that I like them.

Honest mistake


----------



## Anthony (May 13, 2009)

WhitechapelCS said:


> I didnt mean equal in sound, I meant equal in the amount that I like them.
> 
> Honest mistake



Oh my bad. 

At the same time, so many people still say it though. I don't get it.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (May 13, 2009)

Yeah I cant see how people could say that though


----------



## budda (May 13, 2009)

you really didnt have to bump this...

the point is now moot anyway, born of osiris has changed their sound.


----------



## Ext789 (May 13, 2009)

f this thread haha. both bands rule imo


----------



## yingmin (May 14, 2009)

lobee said:


> Do you think art forums have threads like, "Da Vinci Vs Michelangelo who is better?"
> 
> It's not a competition, it's music. You either like it or you don't.


I think you're giving these two bands waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too much credit.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 14, 2009)

Born of Osiris, Veil of Maya, Whitechapel and After The Burial are my fave techcore bands, but having said that they're not amongst my all time favourite bands.

their ratio of good stuff to bad stuff is the same for each band I reckon, there are some really sick, heavy tech parts, but all the twiddly Killswitch riffs turn me off.


----------



## Crometeef (May 14, 2009)

BOO


----------



## Giamatti (May 14, 2009)

Veil of Maya win this for me, I got into Born of Osiris before I got into VoM so when I heard Veil, straight away I was like "Best band...", and I haven't changed my opinion. Not that they're the best band ever, mind you, just the better of the two. 

I was always curious about their live show though, with only one guitarist, but people here are saying they pull it off?


----------



## Mourningson (May 3, 2011)

Giamatti said:


> Veil of Maya win this for me, I got into Born of Osiris before I got into VoM so when I heard Veil, straight away I was like "Best band...", and I haven't changed my opinion. Not that they're the best band ever, mind you, just the better of the two.
> 
> I was always curious about their live show though, with only one guitarist, but people here are saying they pull it off?


 
Marco uses a looper. He's out of his fucking mind . I saw them three or four times and the last time I saw them he used a guitar some guy just made hime for the first time and borrowed Acasia Strain's amp cause his was shat out and they still ripped the stage appart.

Viel of Maya = After the burial > BOO

BOO has some dirty riffs and breakdowns but most of thier shit just kinda gives me a headache. Not that that thier bad but some of thier old shit sounded like they were trying to keep up with VOM.


----------



## ItWillDo (May 3, 2011)

BoO > ATB = VoM


----------



## MikeH (May 3, 2011)

BOO > errthang.

Also, mega fucking bump. Jesus.


----------

